# Zamberlan Hunting Boots size 13



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

——————SOLD——————-

I am selling my Zamberlan Hunter Pro GTX RR size 13 wide hunting boots. These are handmade Italian boots. They have Gore-Tex waterproof lining, Vibram soles, and are the hands down best boots I have ever worn. I wore these for literally 4 days during the deer hunt this year, and discovered I need size 12 instead. I bought these blind off of their website because no one carries them, so since I’ve “worn” them I can’t return them. These boots are brand spanking new, and have maybe 8 miles on them. They retail for $420.00 from Zamberlan, I’m asking $265.00. Call or text with any questions. Jason 801-979-6616


----------

